# Buckboard bacon



## 338lapua (Jan 8, 2016)

Got a question.  I have searched the forum for the answer and probably just overlooking it.  I have read that to make buckboard bacon crispy when you fry it you need to add butter or oil.  Is this true or will it get crispy all by itself?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2016)

You will need to add some kind of fat to the pan...   BBB from the butt, has very little fat on one side of the blade..   Try broiling on a wire rack in the oven...   In my opinion, BBB is a cross between bacon and Canadian bacon..  It's good but different....


----------



## daveandkelly (Feb 21, 2016)

i just tried my first bbb and it is pink inside but turns dark when cooked. used cream of tartar instead of prague.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2016)

daveandkelly said:


> i just tried my first bbb and it is pink inside but turns dark when cooked. used cream of tartar instead of prague.


Why would you do that ??

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_bitartrate


----------



## ak1 (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm interested to hear the reason as well.


----------



## hank2000 (Feb 22, 2016)

Me too


----------



## oregon smoker (Feb 24, 2016)

Myself as well,

OS


----------

